
Show HN: Senryu.pub, a simple content platform focusing on reader experience - robotmay
https://senryu.pub
======
robotmay
I'd be very happy to receive any feedback you might have. I've been working on
this for the past month and holding back on showing it around until it was
basically usable. There's some details about the current state on this post:
[https://senryu.pub/blog/articles/development-
roadmap](https://senryu.pub/blog/articles/development-roadmap)

In reality I've just been building it for myself, but if it scratches my itch
then maybe it'll work for other people as well :)

